# General Tso LED



## Jtran3000 (Dec 31, 2020)

Great compressor! The pedal effect sound works when engaged but LED does not light up. All soldered connections are tidy and didn't overheat anything during that process. I checked other threads and confirmed polarity of LED legs. It's a new LED that functions properly and I tested it before installing. Any advice?
Thanks


----------



## TSReppe (Dec 31, 2020)

Someone might correct me, but I don’t think they’re suppose to. Just this pedal and it sounds great, no light in the leds. If I’m wong I hope someone can tell us both what we’re doing wrong.


----------



## Jtran3000 (Dec 31, 2020)

Do you have the same issue? Sound works but LED does not?


----------



## TSReppe (Dec 31, 2020)

Jtran3000 said:


> Do you have the same issue? Sound works but LED does not?


Yup!


----------



## Barry (Dec 31, 2020)

You guys talking about the indicator LED or one in the circuit! They should all light up


----------



## TSReppe (Jan 1, 2021)

Barry said:


> You guys talking about the indicator LED or one in the circuit! They should all light up


In the circuit. At least I am.


----------



## Barry (Jan 1, 2021)

TSReppe said:


> In the circuit. At least I am.


I don't see how the LDR's could do anything if the LED's aren't lighting


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 1, 2021)

Barry said:


> I don't see how the LDR's could do anything if the LED's aren't lighting


This. The gain reduction is applied based on the LED lighting up, so it would need to work to get the right effect.


----------



## TSReppe (Jan 1, 2021)

Barry said:


> I don't see how the LDR's could do anything if the LED's aren't lighting


Yeah thought they were gonna light up when playing, but since the pedal does compress the sound quite nicely(although maybe not as intended) I didn’t think too much about it. But I’m not gonna take over someone elses thread. I’m currently trying to figure out a tone vendor so I’ll spend some time with that.


----------



## TSReppe (Jan 1, 2021)

Danbieranowski said:


> This. The gain reduction is applied based on the LED lighting up, so it would need to work to get the right effect.



Took them out and double-checked the polarity. They don’t light up when I play guitar, but if I take the jack out of the pedal and touch the tip with my finger they both light up with full power. I did use 8mm instead of 5mm(had some laying around).

jtran3000: Are you struggling with the internal leds or the indicator?


----------



## Jtran3000 (Jan 16, 2021)

TSReppe said:


> Took them out and double-checked the polarity. They don’t light up when I play guitar, but if I take the jack out of the pedal and touch the tip with my finger they both light up with full power. I did use 8mm instead of 5mm(had some laying around).
> 
> jtran3000: Are you struggling with the internal leds or the indicator?



Thanks, I am struggling with the indicator. The internal LEDs are fine. I removed the LED indicator and tested it and it was functional. It was also installed onto the pcb board to the correct corresponding poles (+/-).


----------



## TSReppe (Jan 17, 2021)

Jtran3000 said:


> Thanks, I am struggling with the indicator. The internal LEDs are fine. I removed the LED indicator and tested it and it was functional. It was also installed onto the pcb board to the correct corresponding poles (+/-).


Could you provide some pictures?


----------

